# HDMI Cable



## chris (Jun 16, 2014)

I need to connect

SAPPHIRE HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 PCIE VGA

To my monitor

BenQ v2410 LED, which have HDMI 1.3.

Can i use the cable  Amazon.in: Buy HDMI TO HDMI CABLE Online at Low Prices in India | HDMI Computer Reviews & Ratings ?

I am replacing the cable because i do plan to get a new GPU and most new GPU need HDMI or DVI, HDMI is the way to go ?


----------



## baiju (Jun 16, 2014)

The image shown in the link is that of vga to hdmi which won't work. You need hdmi to hdmi cable. Any cheap hdmi cable will work, but branded ones are recommended.


----------



## chris (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks baiju. Hope this one will work

Amazon.in: Buy Belkin F3Y021bf2M 2 Meter High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Belkin Reviews & Ratings

HDMI 1.3 - hope the 1.3 won't make much difference.


----------



## baiju (Jun 17, 2014)

The belkin cable is good. I have a 3 feet cable. I just bought 2 meter Sony hdmi cable from ebay Original Sony Hdmi TO Hdmi Cable 2 Meter FOR LED LCD Plasma TV Blueray DVD Playr | eBay


----------



## chris (Jun 18, 2014)

baiju said:


> The belkin cable is good. I have a 3 feet cable. I just bought 2 meter Sony hdmi cable from ebay Original Sony Hdmi TO Hdmi Cable 2 Meter FOR LED LCD Plasma TV Blueray DVD Playr | eBay



Thank you, placed order on ebay


----------



## baiju (Jun 18, 2014)

I received the cable and it is working fine. Good build quality. It is flat cable. I'm not sure if it is original Sony, it has some holograms, but all the descriptions are in chinese. Mostly these are imported from China at cheap price.


----------



## chris (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a problem with this cable. When there is electrical disturbance, for example USP relay change, the monitor go black for a second (like switched off) and turn on back. May be i need to change the cable routing, so it pick up less electrical disturbance. This rarely happens, but when it happen it is annoying.


----------



## baiju (Jul 19, 2014)

Check the PC for proper earth. It can happen if there is leakage current in the PC body


----------



## chris (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks, i will get that checked.


----------



## sonia kapoor (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey you can Bandridge cables for this.. Its really good... I've been using it since 2 years.. very durable!


----------



## chris (Apr 22, 2016)

Grave digging old thread to update.

Last 2 years i lived with this cable. Put a 2nd earth to solve the problem (monitor go off when switch turned on/electrical interference). I was even thinking of getting electrician last day to rewrite thinking it is a wiring problem.

I did even contacted local PC support, they said they can't fix as they them self face the problem..

Last day i ordered cable

Amazon.in: Buy AmazonBasics HL-007304 High-Speed HDMI Cable, 3 Feet Online at Low Prices in India | AmazonBasics Reviews &amp; Rating

This solved the problem.

Unlike previous cable, this is very short, coaxial cable, other was flat cable. Length is just fine for connecting my PC and monitor.


----------

